

PyCon 2011: How Dropbox Did It and How Python Helped - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/python/pycon-2011-how-dropbox-did-it-and-how-python-helped/

======
dimmuborgir
Already discussed. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2319667>

